# Red blood at 18 weeks



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi; Just looking for a little reassurance really. 
I'm 18 weeks today and, when I got up this morning and went to the loo there was some bright red blood on the paper (sorry if tmi). I tried to phone the hospital day-care unit but it was engaged for ages so I decided to go down to the unit instead. The midwife there let me listen to the baby's heartbeat and then a doctor gave me an internal and took some swabs and said she thought it was caused by a 'soft part' which can occur in pregnancy. I also gave a urine sample and the midwife said that there were traces of blood and protein in it. The doctor told me that I only need to contact them if the bleed gets any worse
(there are some traces of blood still when I go to the loo and i've now got an awful headache - could be caused by the heat tho?). Do you think tht this all sounds okay?

Thanks for your help.

Catherine


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You must have been really scared when you saw the blood, but it sounds like the baby is ok.  The headache I think is, as you said, due to the heat.  Make sure you drink plenty of fluids.  If the bleeding gets worse, or even if it carries on overnight, it might be worth getting checked out again.  Just give them a ring, they would rather that you came in and everything be ok, than leave it.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

